# heartbroken



## JodieJess

Yesterday we lost our last ratty Roxy, she was 2 and had a tumour in her tummy and over the last couple of weeks she'd suddenly become slow and looked really old,i adored her,she was the gentle and funny and always happy to see me, i knew at the beginning of the week i wouldn't have her much longer and i just knew yesterday that it was her last day,i spent 2 hours cuddling her and kissing her as her breathing got more laboured and she took her last breath and passed away peacefully in my arms,i feel absolutely heartbroken,my heart actually aches i just can't believe i'll never see her little face again,rest in peace my beautiful ratty boo, some people just don't understand so i can't explain to them how i'm feeling but i know you will all get it x


----------



## XxRat LoverxX

I'm so terribly sorry about Roxy. My own rats have an assortment of tumours and I know they don't have much longer left. I honestly try not to think about it as I'll just feel absaloutley broken - hearted. Losing someone you love is one of the most devasting feelings anyone could feel. But I'm positively sure you gave her the best life a rat could have, and that she was very happy with you. Best wishes to you.


----------



## BobbieTheRat🐾

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sometimes, I can feel my heart literally ache... 😭💔

R.I.P. Roxy 

Xx -Bobbie❤


----------

